# Mud Season is coming!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

:doh:
Copley LOVES mud


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No, Lushie, no!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That is one happy Golden!!  Our entire backyard is turning into a mud pit this year. Bentley loves it :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of Copley and Miss Lushie-Lusihe looks like she found just the right spot, love the big smile on her face.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn, Tally, Tango, and Copley


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear, those dogs are muddy. 
I was noticing this morning how much the snow and ice have melted and underneath it---sheer mud.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures Jill. I'm not looking forward to mud season. Oakly loves to roll.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Great pictures  - they indeed love *MUD*


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love those pictures, especially the one of Lush...Westminster one day, mud pit the other day, fantastic! Both my girls do not like to get dirty, can you imagine it?


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope for you he loves baths just as much!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What great gettin' dirty photos, particularly the one of Lush! It must be a full time job keeping all those Goldies clean during mud season


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh I LOVE the one of Lush! Great pictures!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. Really like the first one.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oy! I dread mud season with only 1 Golden to wash (and keep off the carpets). And LOL at the photo of Miss Lushie! Aren't you glad mud season comes _after_ Westminster?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got a couple nephews who'd love to play with Lushie...










Wonderful shots Jill...just part of the fun of owning a Golden...MUD!!! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Mud season has been here in the south hills of Pittsburgh for quite some time. And thank GOODNESS Tucker doesn't seem to be too big of a fan. Unless there's a dog to play WITH in the mud. Ugh. Can't wait till the grass grows in!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Forgot to add - mud or not - you have some GORGEOUS goldens!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> No, Lushie, no!


She can't help it. It is in her genes.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Here in Austin, mud season is all winter long!
I feel like Arnold every time I manage to carry 60lbs of muddy, squiggly puppy from the backyard to the tub.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I've got a couple nephews who'd love to play with Lushie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I adore these kids already. I wish I could hire them to puppy socialize. They look like 50 percent fun/50 percent mischief.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mud is not Lushie's worst bathing issue, as she has a skunk vendetta!


----------



## Lobstrosity (Aug 11, 2012)

Mud is one of the safer things that Gus chooses to roll in... I'll take it any day!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

great photos!!! Nothing happier than a muddy dog!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today, I am realizing I have a good four hours of baths ahead, but it is worth it for the fun they have.


----------

